# a very fascinating story.



## Trebor (May 8, 2008)

this story brought tears to my eyes. now THAT man was an honorable Luftwaffe pilot. he changes my mind about Luftwaffe pilots.

snopes.com: Charlie Brown

the cool thing is, they both lived near me! one in my state, and the other in Vancouver, BC


----------



## Haztoys (May 8, 2008)

Very cool page...Thanks 

Some were out there an artist did a painting of this ...That how I first knew about it...Theres one of the painting at the Planes of Fame in Vail Arizona..

oops:  ...As an artist my self.. I "should" of got the name of the painter...Yes Haztoys has dropped the ball...)


----------



## smg (May 8, 2008)

a cant say anithig more


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2008)

Heres one painting -

Military Photos . net

and heres a pretty cool site about Charlie Brown

Charles L Brown, B-17 Pilot


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2008)

8)


----------



## Trebor (May 8, 2008)

damn, that's an awesome picture. thanks, Njaco!


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, its a great story.


----------



## Trebor (May 8, 2008)

no doubt of it! it changed my mind about some of the LW pilots. of course, every faction had a lot of jerk pilots/soldiers/sailors. that man was an honorable pilot.


----------



## Haztoys (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Njaco...One day I will own a copy of that panting...I think I read the German flyer let others go too...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

Frikkin awesome!!!! Germany had some good men...just a bad system of gov't.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2008)

There is also an old thread here about it.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/when-enemy-friend-5982.html

From what I've read, this was a single event by Stigler. He actually tried a few times to turn the bomber back towards Germany. It was a spur of the moment decision and nothing pre-planned. I believe it was his the only time he did this.


----------

